# VTUN + FreeBSD 10.1 - Setting



## KernelBrasil (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello!

Someone uses VTUN on FreeBSD 10.1?

Could you describe the installation and configuration process?

Grateful!


----------



## diizzy (Mar 8, 2015)

Why do you want to run something insecure (weak encryption algorithm) and overly "complex" as vtun(d) in 2015? OpenVPN is much easier to setup but it does on the other hand require more CPU but that shouldn't be an issue in most cases.
//Danne


----------



## KernelBrasil (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello diizzy

I did not know VTun had this problem.


----------



## diizzy (Mar 9, 2015)

You're welcome, you need to do all routing manually unless you using something like bird which is overly complicated in most setups where you want to use OpenVPN in the first place. SoftEther might also be an option, it's not in ports yet but there's a PR about it.
//Danne


----------

